
What'd Make a Better Rocket, Nuclear or Ion Engines? - lenepp
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/whatd-make-better-rocket-nuclear-ion-engines/?mbid=social_twitter
======
PaulHoule
This is a pretty dumb article.

Note there are other kinds of "nuclear engines", including one where you use a
nuclear reactor to power an ion drive.

